# Works Components Headset für Canyon verfügbar !!!



## martin82 (13. Februar 2013)

Die meisten haben schon nimmer daran geglaubt aber scheinbar hats Works Components wirklich geschafft ein Headset für Canyon Steuerrohre rauszubringen. 1.0 und 1.5 Grad verfügbar

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ne...erer-tube-headset----canyon-fitment-260-p.asp

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ne...erer-tube-headset----canyon-fitment-253-p.asp

Wir erwartet baut es unten mit 13mm ein bisschen hoch aber das dürfte so manchem egal sein.

Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Teil bitte hier posten

Gruss Martin


----------



## dia-mandt (14. Februar 2013)

Ist ja geil. 
Leider hat man dann schon 1 1/2 Grad minus, durch die Bauhöhe. 
Könnte etwas viel sein. 1 Grad wäre besser gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (19. Februar 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ist ja geil.
> *Leider hat man dann schon 1 1/2 Grad minus, durch die Bauhöhe. *
> Könnte etwas viel sein. *1 Grad wäre besser gewesen.*


<---Bitte einmal erläutern.

Desweiteren steht hier: http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ne...erer-tube-headset----canyon-fitment-253-p.asp 
*das hier verschiedene Sets von Headtube Length und  1 1/8" reducer crown* gewählt werden können...????


Würde das gern mal ausprobieren, aber hat jemand eine Ahnung was ich für das Canyon AM 6.0 2011 da wählen muß? Oder muß ich alles zerlegen und ausmessen?

Gruß


----------



## dia-mandt (20. Februar 2013)

Originaltext von der Internetseite des Herstellers:
When choosing the headset for your Canyon bike,* take into account the Works headset's lower cup stack height is 13mm, therefore a 1.0 degree headset will give around 1.5 degree angle change and a 1.5 degree headset around 2.0 degrees angle change.

An meinem Frx z.b. Ist der Steuersatz unten voll integriert. Da steht also keine Lagerschale "über".
Wenn man dann diesen Steuersatz von Works verbaut, steht die Lagerschale aber 13mm über, und daher hat man statt 1 dann 1,5 Grad Veränderung.


----------



## martin82 (20. Februar 2013)

ganz genau. so müsste bei allen Canyon Modellen sein die unten einen vollintegrierten Steuersatz (IS 52/40) haben.

Ich werde mir das Teil höchstwarscheinlich für mein altes Torque ES zulegen. Blöd ist nur dass dann der Schaft von meiner aktuellen Gabel knapp zu kurz sein wird....


----------



## LANDOs (20. Februar 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> <---Bitte einmal erläutern.
> 
> Desweiteren steht hier: http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ne...erer-tube-headset----canyon-fitment-253-p.asp
> *das hier verschiedene Sets von Headtube Length und  1 1/8" reducer crown* gewählt werden können...????
> ...



Wie bekomme Infos welches Set für das Canyon AM 6.0 okay ist? Muss ich den Schaft der Gabel ausmessen? Und was hat es mit dem reducer crown auf sich?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## martin82 (20. Februar 2013)

Ganz einfach: wenn du keine Gabel mit tapered Schaft sondern mit 1 1/8 hast brauchst du einen Reducer. Bei einem tapered Schaft nicht.
Du musst die Länge deines Steuerrohres wissen/messen und beim Kauf angeben.
 Die Angaben für den Steuersatz beim AM müssten ebenfalls ZS 44/28,6 | IS 52/40 sein


----------



## LANDOs (22. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Info!!!


----------



## motoerhead (26. Februar 2013)

wird der sitzwinkel durch die 13mm erhöung nicht auch flacher?


----------



## napstarr (4. März 2013)

doch, klar.


----------



## Hardtail94 (4. März 2013)

Was haltet ihr statt des Steuersatzes von exentrischen Dämpferbuchsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (5. März 2013)

martin82 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: wenn du keine Gabel mit tapered Schaft sondern mit 1 1/8 hast brauchst du einen Reducer. Bei einem tapered Schaft nicht.
> Du musst die Länge deines Steuerrohres wissen/messen und beim Kauf angeben.
> Die Angaben für den Steuersatz beim AM müssten ebenfalls ZS 44/28,6 | IS 52/40 sein



ja ist tapered... aber irgendwie finde ich nicht ZS44/28,6 IS 52/40... kann mit den Angaben nichts anfagen und weiß nicht wofür diese stehen?


----------



## martin82 (6. März 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> kann mit den Angaben nichts anfagen



http://bicycleheadsets.com/S.H.I.S.php


----------



## LANDOs (6. März 2013)

Ist beim Torque nicht auch: ZS 44/28,6 | IS 52/40  ???


----------



## aibeekey (2. April 2013)

hat das ding schon jemand eingebaut?!


----------



## LANDOs (2. April 2013)

Ich weiß nicht so recht, welches zu 100% für mein Canyon AM 6.0 2011 passt? Würde sonst mal zuschlagen!


----------



## aibeekey (6. April 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht, welches zu 100% für mein Canyon AM 6.0 2011 passt? Würde sonst mal zuschlagen!



musst halt ausmessen, wie lang dein steuerrohr ist und dich dann entscheiden, wieviel flacher du es haben möchtest 

hier zB findest du die steuerrohrlängen des neuen nerve, aber einen zollstock solltest du ja im haus haben

nachdem das mit den offset bushings und nem evolver doch nochmals ziemliche feil-arbeit bedeuten würde (bei nochmaliger betrachtung mehr als befürchtet), bin ich nun doch wieder verwirrt. dazu kommt dann noch, dass ich auf diesen qia steuersatz gestoßen bin, der vom syntace michi zerlegt wird. wenn es nur den lagersitz ausleiert und man nicht mehr ohne lagerschale (sprich nen normalen vollintegrierten steuersatz) fahren kann, wär mir das egal. aber wenn irgendwie aufgrund anderer toleranzen irgendwann das rohr reißt wärs halt eher doof.
andererseits wird sich ja auch WC was dabei gedacht haben... schwierig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (6. April 2013)

mich würde interessieren ob man die unteren 13mm nicht einfach abdrehen könnte bis auf 5mm oder so....oder sitzt dort eventl. schon das lager?


----------



## aibeekey (6. April 2013)

diese 13mm sind ja dann gerade die dann außenliegende lagerschale, da is nix mit abdrehen.

wenns dir zu hoch wird eben nen flatbar drauf


----------



## Stefan_78 (6. April 2013)

ne,um den lenker mach ich mir keine sorgen eher der schaft vpn der gabel dann zu kurz wird...


----------



## cxfahrer (8. April 2013)

marx. schrieb:


> ... wenn es nur den lagersitz ausleiert und man nicht mehr ohne lagerschale (sprich nen normalen vollintegrierten steuersatz) fahren kann, wär mir das egal. aber wenn irgendwie aufgrund anderer toleranzen irgendwann das rohr reißt wärs halt eher doof.
> andererseits wird sich ja auch WC was dabei gedacht haben... schwierig...



Canyon Stellungnahme:
_
"Da wir keinerlei Erfahrung mit diesem Steuersatz haben, ist der Umbau auf eigene Verantwortung und unter Ausschluss der Garantie."_

naja...


----------



## aibeekey (8. April 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Canyon Stellungnahme:
> _
> "Da wir keinerlei Erfahrung mit diesem Steuersatz haben, ist der Umbau auf eigene Verantwortung und unter Ausschluss der Garantie."_
> 
> naja...



weißt du wie tief das ist? wenn das, wie am liteville, nur 8mm einpresstiefe hätte, würde es wohl zwangsläufig auf das rauslaufen, wie es auch im anderen thread diskutiert wird. sollte im canyon ne größere einpresstiefe realisierbar sein, sollte es ja prinzipiell gut gehen.

bei meinem fliegengewicht mach ich mir zwar eigentlich so oder so keine sorgen, aber prinzipiell wärs nicht schlecht zu wissen. allerdings geh ich mal davon aus, dass die vollintegrierten teile auch einfach genormt sind und wir somit auch beim canyon auf 8mm einpresstiefe für die untere lagerschale landen...


----------



## martin82 (8. April 2013)

marx. schrieb:


> weißt du wie tief das ist?



wenn man sich das bild vom steuersatz im netz anschaut ist der teil der im steuerrohr verschwinden sollte ungefähr mindestens so tief, wie das was unten rausschaut, kann natürlich durch die optik verzerrt sein.


----------



## aibeekey (8. April 2013)

bei dem bild hat auch der 1,5° steuersatz ein innenliegendes lager oben obwohl das auch außen liegen sollte. auf das bild kann man also nix geben


----------



## cxfahrer (8. April 2013)

Na ...der Lagersitz ist doch genormt. Klar sind das auch bei meinem Tork 8mm.

[email protected] hat ja alles dazu gesagt:

Ein Lagersitz für ein lose eingelegtes Lager ist nicht für die Aufnahme eines Steuersatzes zum Einpressen ausgelegt, weder von der Einpresstiefe noch von der Stabilität des Steuerrohrs.

Wers doch versucht, riskiert nicht nur seinen Rahmen, sondern auch u.U. sein Leben.


----------



## martin82 (9. April 2013)

klingt plausibel, schade eigentlich.
Ich entsinne mich das im Tork Thread mal ein Slovene ein Foto gepostet hat auf dem er das Steuerrohr mit einem whs. eingepressten Distanzsstück nach unten verlängert hatte. hat vermutlich gehalten, weiss aber nix genaueres....
Naja einer wirds mal testen, dann schaun wir mal  ... haben die Nerves im Steuerrohr eigentlich die selben Wandstärken wie z.B. ein Tork?


----------



## simdiem (9. April 2013)

martin82 schrieb:


> klingt plausibel, schade eigentlich.
> Ich entsinne mich das im Tork Thread mal ein Slovene ein Foto gepostet hat auf dem er das Steuerrohr mit einem whs. eingepressten Distanzsstück nach unten verlängert hatte. hat vermutlich gehalten, weiss aber nix genaueres....
> Naja einer wirds mal testen, dann schaun wir mal  ... haben die Nerves im Steuerrohr eigentlich die selben Wandstärken wie z.B. ein Tork?



Das kann ich dir nicht 100%ig sagen, aber so wie ich mich an mein Nerve erinnere war das Steuerrohr filigraner als das vom FRX...

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (9. April 2013)

aber irgendwie... sollte man nicht davon ausgehen können, dass works components sich dabei auch was denkt (und eventuell etwas mehr als qia im liteville forum)

während das eine nach unüberlegtem schnellschuss aussah, bastelt works components ja angeblich schon seit über nem jahr an dem steuersatz herum?!
wobei das auch nix am eigentlich angeblichen problem ändert... maaan jetzt weiß ich auch wieder nicht weiter. ein 65er lenkwinkel wär echt ne nette geschichte. ansonsten sind die alten rahmen ja von den werten nicht schlechter als ein aktuelles enduro. kurze kettenstreben, im falle des ES recht langes oberrohr... da wär so ein angleset echt top


----------



## martin82 (10. April 2013)

hmm, vielleicht mal ne mail an WC schreiben wie die das sehen? werd ich bei Gelgenheit mal machen.

so mail ist draussen, sind wir mal gespannt was die Jungs von WC dazu sagen...


----------



## martin82 (14. April 2013)

Wow WC ist fit, Antwort auf eine Mail am Sonntagabend innerhalb kürzester Zeit.
Bitte:
"Hi Martin

Thankyou for the e-mail.

I would agree in some part to the Liteville Engineer- we looked into the fitment of headsets to fully integrated headtubes and decided this would not be a good idea due to low insertion depth and differences between the sizes of integrated headtubes between manufacturers.

We looked into the Canyon bike on request of many owners as only the lower cup is integrated and being an oversize 52mm bearing there is 8mm allowable insertion depth for the cup to seat. Also being 52mm there is a much larger locating surface area than the smaller 41mm od integrated bearing headtubes - around 25% more. - Many standard headsets have a similar insertion depth (We have some from another manufacturer for a 56mm headtube here infact) and we dont hear or see any report of problems.

Before releasing the headset it was tested for a month in a testers bike, we have now been selling the Canyon headsets for around 3 months i believe, we have actually sold out of many sizes of the first batch - so the oldest headset has now at least 4 months riding on it.

I am not sure how the steerer tube of the fork could be damaged by the installation of this headset though - are we referring to the frames headtube? 

As with all of our headsets - they alter the manufacturer intended headtube angle of your bicycle, as such the manufacturer of your frame may refuse warranty due to this modification (though we find more manufacturers are specifying anglesets or our product with no problem and reccomending their fitment)  - we of course can offer no guarantee against potential frame damage as many factors come into play. We do stand by our products though and in 4 years we have had 2 headsets back for warranty due to manufacturer defect, which i will openly say was the OD of the headset being 0.05mm too small which slipped through QC. As background, i am a fully educated mechanical engineer with a BSC Degree in Mechanical Engineering and stand by the products we sell - which is the reason we have decided not to manufacture any other integrated headset solutions.

I think in short, the fear of this causing a problem could refer to smaller types of integrated headtube.

One manufacturer actually does make angle headsets for fully integrated headtubes, they have been doing so for quite some time and i assume no faults have been reported as of yet as they would have ceased production if so: http://www.ofanaim.net/prodspec.html

If you need any further info please let me know. 
Thanks, regards, Rick
Works Components"


----------



## aibeekey (15. April 2013)

okay... wirklich schlauer bin ich jetzt trotzdem nicht 

man kann von liteville und deren kunden halten, was man mag: aber dass die teile halten steht außer frage.
und da steht jetzt mal aussage gegen aussage. beim liteville 301 mk8 beträgt der durchmesser unten sogar 57mm und die einpresstiefe würde bei 7mm liegen, wenn ich das korrekt nachgelesen hab.

bestellst du ihn dir? (und deiner holden, wenn ich mich recht erinnere hab ich sowas gelesen  )


----------



## martin82 (16. April 2013)

ich werd das teil mal ausprobieren, allerdings vorerst nur am Nerve meiner "holden", mein gabelschaft ist nicht lang genug....
wird sicherlich alles noch ne weile dauern aber wenn ich mehr weiss geb ich hier bescheid


----------



## cxfahrer (16. April 2013)

Klingt vernünftig was WC schreibt.

Leite die Stellungnahme doch an [email protected] weiter, ist ja auch Inschenör der Herr und bekannterweise extremst pingelig - er hat vielleicht tatsächlich ein paar Argumente in der Hinterhand. 

Wobei 4 Monate ohne Reklamationen aufgrund defekter Steuerrohre ja nun nichts dolles sind. Michi schrieb ja, es sei üblich wenigstens 3 oder 4 Rahmensets im Prüfstand vollständig (bis zur Zerstörung?) laufen zu lassen, um eine Aussage sicher treffen zu können.


----------



## grey (6. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte geplant es im Claymore zu verbauen, hat oben und unten is52. Bei mir fällt die Lagerschale die ersten 5 mm rein, also nix mit pressen, 2-3mm könnte man dann noch nachpressen.
War mir aber zu riskant und ich hab die Idee sterben lassen, 2-3mm "echte"Einpresstiefe kommt mir doch gar wenig vor. 

Die ganze Sache spielt sich im 1-2 zehntel Bereich ab, der Lagersitz bei meinem Steuerrohr dürfte nach außen hin geringfügig breiter werden und damit fällt die schale halt einfach ein stück rein.


Hoff bei euch passt es besser, würd mich interessieren wie der Einbau der (im speziellen) unteren Lagerschale bei euch geklappt hat.


----------



## monkey10 (13. Juli 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr statt des Steuersatzes von exentrischen Dämpferbuchsen?



Hab inzwischen die obere Dämpferaufnahme doch irgendwie aufbekommen ohne Gewinde der weichen Alu-Schraube und Mutter zu beschädigen. Somit endlich meine exzentrischen Buchsen einbauen können:







Erster Eindruck ist eine doch sehr geringe Veränderung der Geometrie. Das Tretlager ist ca 5mm tiefer (aber trotzdem insgesamt beim Torque recht hoch) und der Lenkwinkel wirkt auf Vergleich-Fotos mit viel Fantasie etwas flacher. Muss es noch beim Vertriden & Bikepark testen, bin schon gespannt ob ich wirklich einen Unterschied bemerke...

Würde mir trotzdem noch einen Winkelsteuersatz einbauen. Problem ist u.a. das Canyon ihre Bikes mit gekürztem Gabelschaft und wenig Spacern verkauft. Ich habe 2 Spacer mit 15mm verbaut und der verbaute Acros AiX-03 Steuersatz hat eine obere Bauhöhe (Abdeckkappe + Teil des Spreizrings) von ca 5mm. Das dürfte der Spielraum für den Winkelsteuersatz sein.

Soweit ich verstanden habe, dürfte das zuwenig für den 1.5° Winkelsteuersatz sein (der insgesamt -2° ergibt), da dieser oben 15mm und unten 13mm heraus ragt:






Aber der 1° Winkelsteuersatz könnte funktionieren, da er oben nur 3mm heraus ragt. Unten ebenso wie der andere 13mm - somit wird der Lenkwinkel durch die Bauhöhe um -1.5° flacher:






Liege ich richtig mit meiner Annahme? Passt dieser Winkelsteuersatz (Set 6: 139-146mm) in mein Canyon Alpinist 8.0 2011 "L" mit 145mm langem tapered Steuerrohr mit den 15mm Spacern? Passt 44 / 52mm (= "Canyon Fitment"?) für mein Modell oder muss ich bei der Bestellung noch auf etwas anderes achten?

Hat wirklich noch niemand diesen Winkelsteuersatz in sein Canyon (Torque) eingebaut? IMHO würde dem Torque ein etwas flacherer LW sowie größerer Radstand ganz gut tun


----------



## aibeekey (13. Juli 2013)

deine Annahmen sind soweit alle richtig.

wenn du wirklich bestellst, wäre feedback hier schön. ich bin nach wie vor am überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin82 (15. Juli 2013)

Hab mal vor Monaten einen fürs Nerve AM meiner Freundin bestellt. Irgendwie hat es Works Components immer noch nicht geschafft das Teil zu liefern....


----------



## monkey10 (15. Juli 2013)

martin82 schrieb:


> Hab mal vor Monaten einen... bestellt... immer noch nicht geschafft zu liefern....



hmm... das klingt ja wie im liteville-forum. nicht sehr ermutigend, vielleicht haben sie die speziellen canyon-steuersätze noch gar nicht lagernd? 

du hast doch sicher mehrmals nachgefragt (und gezahlt)? wie ist die stellungnahme von workscomp?


----------



## grey (15. Juli 2013)

Bei wc schadet mal nachfragen überhaupt nicht.

Rick ist nett und antwortet flott, es sei denn es ist wirklich irgendwie untergegangen. Dann kannst nämlich ewig warten.
Dort herrscht ein organisatorisches chaos, ist aber doch eine fachlich kompetente und nette Firma.


----------



## martin82 (15. Juli 2013)

greyz schrieb:


> Bei wc schadet mal nachfragen überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Rick ist nett und antwortet



Das stimmte bisher, auf meine letzten beiden mails (vor einer Woche und gestern) hab ich noch keine antwort. Gezahlt hab ich irgendwann ende april....


----------



## aibeekey (9. August 2013)

so ich hab grad den 1,5° steuersatz bestellt, mal schauen 

wird nur mit dem gabelschaft knapp, 5mm sind unter dem hussefelt vorbau, 15mm sind drüber.

weiß zufällig jemand, ob man den spank spoon ohne spacer drunter montieren kann?!

rein vom bild her würd ich sagen, dass es gehen sollte. meinen aktuellen hussefelt kann man nämlich nur mit spacer montieren...


----------



## martin82 (12. August 2013)

Ich bin gespannt ob du ihn bekommst. Habe am 26ten April bestellt, bezahlt und warte immer noch. Angeblich ist das Teil irgendwo unterwegs, nur sicher nicht bei mir.
edit: mittlerweile Rückmeldung bekommen, das Teil ist noch unterwegs, fast schon wieder beim Workscomponents... Mal sehen ob das noch jemals bei mir ankommt... whs. wars der schweizer zoll
edit2: @Marx den spank spike solltest du noch auf den letzten stummel gabelschaft bekommen... http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=29_31&products_id=6713


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (20. August 2013)

martin82 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt ob du ihn bekommst. Habe am 26ten April bestellt, bezahlt und warte immer noch. Angeblich ist das Teil irgendwo unterwegs, nur sicher nicht bei mir.
> 
> edit: mittlerweile Rückmeldung bekommen, das Teil ist noch unterwegs, fast schon wieder beim Workscomponents... Mal sehen ob das noch jemals bei mir ankommt... whs. wars der schweizer zoll



 @martin82:

mittlererweile ist eine woche vergangen... gibts was neues? hast den steuersatz bekommen?


----------



## martin82 (20. August 2013)

@Monkey 10
nix bekommen, ein paar blöde mails, sie arbeiten daran blablabla.... 4 Monate... kaum zu glauben...


----------



## aibeekey (21. August 2013)

den spike hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber glaub so schlimm wirds gar nicht werden. der spoon sollte reichen. nur eine schraube ist mir dann doch etwas suspekt, außerdem bilde ich mir ein, dass der alte spike probleme mit "sich verdrehen" gehabt hätte.

also ne versandbestätigung hab ich schonmal keine bekommen seit der bestellung 
nicht mal ne bestätigung, dass meine bestellung oder geld überhaupt registriert wurde... mal sehen...


----------



## martin82 (28. August 2013)

immernoch keine spur von dem Teil. Habe zwar eine Mail bekommen das er "wieder" verschickt wurde. Auf eine Anfrage nach einer Track-Nr. vor ein paar Tagen gabs natürlich keine Antwort....


----------



## aibeekey (29. August 2013)

hab am 24.08. nach einer order/shipping confirmation gefragt - keine rückmeldung bisher.

außer der paypal bestätigung, dass meine kohle rausgegangen ist: nichts.

komischer laden...


----------



## rasch23 (29. August 2013)

Ganz normale englische Firma. Kenn ich gut, weil ich arbeite fuer eine.


----------



## martin82 (7. September 2013)

kaum zu glauben, bestellt & bezahlt ende april ist das Teil diese Woche bei mir angekommen. Mache demnächst mal ein Bild und schreib was wenn ich Zeit habe das Teil einzubauen.
Gruss


----------



## aibeekey (7. September 2013)

hab auch endlich antwort bekommen, nachdem ich nochmal geschrieben hab.

scheinbar war der steuersatz zum zeitpunkt meiner bestellung (anfang august) out of stock, ihr warensystem lässt eine bestellung jedoch trotzdem zu. (kann gut sein, soooo genau hab ich damals nicht geschaut  )

hergestellt sind die neuen 1,5° anglesets bereits. nun wird noch eloxiert und nächste woche sollte er rausgehen.

als wiedergutmachung, dass meine andere email übersehen wurde, soll mir ein shirt mit dazu gepackt werden. kann alles mal passieren, von meiner seite find ich die reaktion deswegen recht fair soweit


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. September 2013)

Na so lange der Steuersatz dann auch zufriedenstallend und dauerhaft funktioniert, kann man das noch als Erstserien-Chaos verbuchen...!  Wäre dann ja echt ein super Teil für nahezu alle älteren Canyons, allen voran Torque FR/ES


----------



## monkey10 (9. September 2013)

martin82 schrieb:


> kaum zu glauben, bestellt & bezahlt ende april ist das Teil diese Woche bei mir angekommen. Mache demnächst mal ein Bild und schreib was wenn ich Zeit habe das Teil einzubauen.
> Gruss



na, dann hat das leiden endlich ein ende 

welchen hast du bestellt - den 1° oder 1,5°? hast du nach wie vor geplant diesen ins nerven AM deiner freundin einzubauen?

bitte ausführliche fotos!!! von mir aus gleich von der verpackung bis zum einbau und dann fahrfertig am bike 

auch interssieren würde mich wieviel platz der winkelsteuersatz dann real auch braucht, bei mir ist nämlich leider nur wenig vorhanden. laut work compents ragt der 1° steuersatz oben 3mm und unten 13mm heraus, der mit 1,5° oben sogar 15mm. stimmt das auch? 



marx. schrieb:


> hab auch endlich antwort bekommen, nachdem ich nochmal geschrieben hab.
> 
> scheinbar war der steuersatz zum zeitpunkt meiner bestellung (anfang august) out of stock, ihr warensystem lässt eine bestellung jedoch trotzdem zu. (kann gut sein, soooo genau hab ich damals nicht geschaut  )
> 
> ...



klingt gut! in welches bike baust du dir den winkelsteuersatz ein? bitte auch unbedingt fotos posten!

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (9. September 2013)

soll in ein torque es von 2009.

paar fotos sollten drin sein


----------



## monkey10 (14. September 2013)

martin82 schrieb:


> kaum zu glauben, bestellt & bezahlt ende april ist das Teil diese Woche bei mir angekommen. Mache demnächst mal ein Bild und schreib was wenn ich Zeit habe das Teil einzubauen.
> Gruss



und? schon zeit gehabt den winkelsteuersatz einzubauen? 



marx. schrieb:


> hergestellt sind die neuen 1,5° anglesets bereits. nun wird noch eloxiert und nächste woche sollte er rausgehen



hast deinen schon bekommen?

*neugierig bin*


----------



## martin82 (15. September 2013)

noch keine Zeit gehabt, wenns soweit ist berichte ich


----------



## aibeekey (16. September 2013)

noch nix angekommen...


----------



## monkey10 (24. September 2013)

martin82 schrieb:


> kaum zu glauben, bestellt & bezahlt ende april ist das Teil diese Woche bei mir angekommen. Mache demnächst mal ein Bild und schreib was wenn ich Zeit habe das Teil einzubauen.
> Gruss





martin82 schrieb:


> noch keine Zeit gehabt, wenns soweit ist berichte ich



wieder eine woche vergangen - hast den winkelsteuersatz inzwischen eingebaut?

würde gerne eine bestätigung haben, ob das ding funktioniert und sich tatsächlich verbauen lässt bzw wieviel platz es real braucht bevor ich mir den steuersatz bestelle.

könntest nicht wenigstens ein paar fotos vom winkelsteuersatz und eine teile-liste des pakets posten? 



marx. schrieb:


> noch nix angekommen...



und? schon angekommen??? vielleicht sogar schon verbaut


----------



## aibeekey (24. September 2013)

nein. nach wie vor nix bei mir angekommen


----------



## timtim (24. September 2013)

ich hatte das Gefühl der gute Rick von WC ist eine Einmannfirma . Wollte einen falsch bestellten Satz umtauschen in der Hoffnung das das gehen würde .Hab auch auf meine Mail gleich eine Antwort erhalten ,so  etwa, schick mal her ,wir werden sehen...
Dann Funkstille ,weitere Anfragen ob der Satz auch angekommen wäre oder wie der Stand der Abwicklung ist wurden ignoriert 
Ich hatte das Teil ehrlich gesagt schon abgeschrieben (+17 Rückversand), da kam es aber doch noch nach ca.5 Wochen....
Der Mann feilt die Teile selbst , sicher


----------



## aibeekey (25. September 2013)

timtim schrieb:


> ich hatte das Gefühl der gute Rick von WC ist eine Einmannfirma .



in anbetracht der tatsache, dass es ja nach wie vor fraglich ist, ob so ein winkelsteuersatz überhaupt im torque langfristig funktioniert (siehe die vorherigen seiten bzw. liteville diskussion), stimmt mich das nun nicht unbedingt positiv...


----------



## timtim (25. September 2013)

na, die Verarbeitung ist ohne Tadel , sieht edel aus wie von Reset,fast ........macht m.M.nach einen wertigen Eindruck .Ob es wirklich was bringt sei jetzt mal dahingestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasch23 (26. September 2013)

Bringen tut es sicher was, aber ob das Steuerrohr das aushaelt ist die Frage. Und ich will nicht unbedingt derjenige sein der herausfindet dass es das nicht tut.


----------



## martin82 (30. September 2013)

So, vor einer knappen Woche hab ich den 1° WC Steuersatz ins Nerve AM meiner Freundin eingebaut. Vorher war ein Acros AiX-03 drinnen 15mm Spacer zwischen dem Vorbau drauf. Ein 1,5° wäre wohl zu lange gewesen.
Noch kurz vorarb: bin kein Ingenieur, habe keinen Plan von Maschinenbau etc. bitte berücksichtigen ;-)
Steuersatz wirkt hochwertig gefertigt, rein optisch keinerlei Mängel, die Industrielager waren bereits eingesteckt oder gepresst. Ausrichtung im Steuerrohr mittels von der Sattelstütze nach vorne gespannter Schnur, Markierung mit Bleistift. Dann mit einem Carosseriehammer aus Kunststoff reingehauen. Ging ohne Probleme oder Verkanten. Konusring auf die Gabel drauf, nochmal schön gefettet und fertig. Die angegebenen 8mm Einpresstiefe der unteren Schale müssten hinkommen, habs allerdings nicht nachgemessen.
Nach dem Einbau läuft das Lager tadellos. Kein Spiel, kein Knacken. Die Lenkwinkeländerung sieht man (finde ich), und spürt man auch (finde ich...). Bin auch ein wenig damit unterwegs gewesen. Da meine Freundin eher zart unterwegs ist mach ich mir wenig Sorgen dass es Probleme mit dem Steuerrohr gibt. 
Für mein Torque kommts wegen der Einbauhöhe/zu kurzem Gabelschaft nicht in Frage. 

















hier noch ein paar http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/63362

Zu Works components: seltsamer Laden. Bin auch überzeugt dass das ein Ein Mann Betrieb ist. Die Kommunikation war teilweise gut, meist eine Katastrophe. Die Lieferzeit war fast ein halbes Jahr und ich habe nach fehlenden Antworten sogar mit einer Klage gedroht. Die Lieferkosten in die Schweiz waren auch exorbitant und konnten im Vorfeld nicht von WC angegeben werden.
Das hat das Vertrauen zu WC ziemlich beeinträchtigt und ich frage mich wieviel Wahrheitsgehalt in den bisherigen Informationen von Rick steckt (3-4 Monate Test des Steuersatzes im Vorfeld), schon viele verkauft, keine Probleme....siehe Seite 2)

Hoffe ich konnte euch damit ein wenig helfen. Falls es das Steuerrohr zerlegen würde melde ich mich hier


----------



## grey (30. September 2013)

Ich habe meinen Steuersatz für IS52 auch schon eine Weile, ist also nicht so, dass du einen der Ersten bekommen hättest. 

Wie ist das Einpressen der unteren Schale bei dir abgelaufen?
Bei meinem Steuersatz ist er die ersten 5mm einfach ins Steuerrohr reingefallen, hätte dann nur noch 2-3 mm "reinpressen" können.
Hattest du von Anfang an etwas Widerstand oder konntest du die schale einfach einlegen und hast die letzten mm gepresst?

Danke für die Fotos und viel Vergnügen damit.


----------



## martin82 (30. September 2013)

greyz schrieb:


> Wie ist das Einpressen der unteren Schale bei dir abgelaufen?



von Anfang an Widerstand, kein "hineinfallen"


----------



## aibeekey (8. Oktober 2013)

meiner is heute - endlich - gekommen, allerdings sieht meine obere lagerschale verdächtig nach deiner aus. glaub die haben mir statt dem 1,5° den 1° geschickt 

na super... grad nochmal auf der homepage geschaut. das is definitiv der falsche steuersatz...


----------



## monkey10 (9. Oktober 2013)

marx. schrieb:


> meiner is heute - endlich - gekommen, allerdings sieht meine obere lagerschale verdächtig nach deiner aus. glaub die haben mir statt dem 1,5° den 1° geschickt
> 
> na super... grad nochmal auf der homepage geschaut. das is definitiv der falsche steuersatz...





das ist ja ärgerlich!!! jetzt hat es 2 monate gedauert bis du deinen steuersatz bekommen hast und dann sowas...

wie ist das möglich? hast du auch nachgesehen, ob sich nicht vielleicht während des bestellvorgangs irgendein fehler eingeschlichen hat und die von dir eingegebenen daten abgespeichert?

ich will dir da jetzt nichts unterstellen, aber der 1° winkelsteuersatz bewirkt ja aufgrund der unten außenliegenden schale eine abflachung von 1.5°. ebenso kommt es beim 1.5° steuersatz zu einer 2° änderung.

weiters würde mich prinzipiell interessieren:

1.) hat dein TORQUE ES 2009 das gleiche steuerrohr wie die nachfolgenden modelle (2010-13)? passt somit der verlinkte "canyon fitment" winkelsteuersatz von works comp oder hast du eine sonderanfertigung?

2.) welches set für welche steuerrohrlänge hast du bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (9. Oktober 2013)

In der Rechnung steht klipp und klar 1.5° Steuersatz. So ist der ja auch auf der Homepage angebeben. Effektiv sorgt der dann für 2° Unterschied.
Das mag verwirrend sein, aber ich hab nachweislich den 1.5° Satz bestellt, nicht den 1° Satz.
Wenn der Hersteller da selbst durcheinander kommt, muss er die Dinger eben anders bezeichnen 

ad 1)
soweit ich weiß, haben alle tapered torques unten vollintegriert und oben semi. somit sollte der überall passen, aber zur sicherheit zB smubob fragen, der weiß fast alles über torques. 

ad 2)
mein steuerrohr ist in größe M 140mm lang, dementsprechend habe ich option 6 - 139-146mm - bestellt


----------



## trailterror (9. Oktober 2013)

Wie gängig ist das steuerrohrmass: ZS44/IS52 (ist es die richtige bezeichnung) welches bei den canyons verbaut wird? Ist das only canyon spezifisch?


----------



## aibeekey (14. Oktober 2013)

noch nicht mal ne antwort seit meiner email.

wenn im betreff "wrong delivery" steht, sollte das doch einigermaßen schnell abgehandelt werden. der wird ja nicht grad 1000 emails am tag bekommen 

also alles in allem: von meiner seite gibts für den laden keine empfehlung...


----------



## LANDOs (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

hat denn noch jemand den Steuersatz in einem Canyon Nerve verbaut?

Ist der 1,5 Grad wirklich zu lang, bzw. zu wenig Spacer vorhanden?

Gruß


----------



## LANDOs (20. Oktober 2013)

Im shop steht immer "*This item is currently out of stock, please contact us for futher details."


Also die produzieren wohl nur auf Anfrage? Ist ein wenig überzeugend. Habe keine Lust ein halbes Jahr nach Überweisung des Geld erst eine Lieferung erhalten. Am besten wär per Nachnahme bestellen, aber das wird ja wohl nicht angeboten?

Wie hoch sind die Lieferkosten eigentlich nach Deutschland?



Gruß

PS:

*Habe bei meinem Nerve AM 6.0 2011 genau 130 mm für das Headset gemessen. Sollte dann wohl das Set 4 sein?


----------



## aibeekey (21. Oktober 2013)

EDIT: nun nach meiner erneuten Email prompt Antwort erhalten. Rick hat sich persönlich entschuldigt, es gab wohl nen internen Abstimmungsfehler, wer die Rekla nun beantwortet - am Ende hats niemand gemacht 
(das heißt sie sind mindestens mal zu zweit, entgegen einer aussage weiter oben  )

Das Angebot, das ich nun bekommen habe, zeigt, dass die Jungs bzw Rick schon ziemlich bemüht sind es den Leuten recht zu machen. Kam zwar nun einiges zusammen bei mir, das schief lief, aber alles in allem kriegt der Service damit schon nochmal die Kurve.

Qualitativ gibts ohnehin nix zu meckern. Verarbeitet ist das Teil sehr schön, wie ich an meiner Flaschlieferung begutachten durfte.
Knackpunkt bleibt das Steuerrohr, das wird die Zeit zeigen...

Qualität Headset: 1
Qualität Service: grade noch die 2------------- nach allem jetzt, mir wurde ein großer schritt entgegen gekommen


----------



## LANDOs (22. Oktober 2013)

Die "Schnarchnasen" wollen Ihre Headsets verkaufen und im Shop ist alles *out of stock*


----------



## LANDOs (22. Oktober 2013)

Und schon drei emails und keine Antwort...

Kunden müssen betteln, damit Sie was kaufen dürfen...


----------



## LANDOs (24. Oktober 2013)

Immer noch keine Antwort...


----------



## SteveOh (28. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt hab ich selbst schon soviel von dem thread hier profitiert, da muss ich meinen Umbau auch mal zeigen:
-Torque ES von 2009
-1,5°Set bestellt und 1°Set bekommen 
->passt perfekt! Fahrverhalten wie ein neues Bike.. 2 Sekunden+ auf meiner lokalen DH Strecke. 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (28. Oktober 2013)

SteveOh schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich selbst schon soviel von dem thread hier profitiert, da muss ich meinen Umbau auch mal zeigen:
> -Torque ES von 2009
> -1,5°Set bestellt und 1°Set bekommen
> ->passt perfekt! Fahrverhalten wie ein neues Bike.. 2 Sekunden+ auf meiner lokalen DH Strecke.
> Gruß



kannst bitte ein bißchen genauer beschreiben wie & was du da jetzt meinst - die fotos sind für mich leider zu klein und von zu niedriger qualität um etwas zu erkennen...

habe nämlich vor mir genau dieses set ende der woche einzubauen!!

danke


----------



## SteveOh (28. Oktober 2013)

hast eine PN!
das Weisse ist Lagerfett, keine Aluspäne..
Noch 2 Fotos:


----------



## aibeekey (29. Oktober 2013)

sodala, hab den 2° (bzw 1,5°) satz gerade eingebaut. nach einiger fummeleimit diversen fäden zur ausrichtung hat es eigentlich recht gut geklappt. methode war hammer und holz.

schaftlänge hat geraaade so gereicht. aber auch nur deswegen, weil die works components abdeckkappe hoch genug ist, um den spacer obsolet zu machen, den man aufgrund der form des hussefelt eigentlich (in meinem fall) noch braucht. 
(und ich immer mit spacer überm vorbau gefahren bin, weil ich zu faul war zu kürzen  )
glück gehabt 

fotos gibts morgen. die würden jetzt aufgrund des lichts eh nix mehr werden.


aber frage an alle, die schon erfolgreich eingebaut haben:

habt ihr diesen silbernen ring oben zusätzlich montiert? der is so dünn, dass ich irgendwie keinerlei unterschied mit/ohne bemerkt hätte. hab ihn nun weggelassen...


----------



## LANDOs (29. Oktober 2013)

Sag doch mal wo Du das Headset überhaupt eingebaut hast? Ein älteres Torque? mit welcher Gabel und was für einen Lenkwinkel hat das?


----------



## monkey10 (29. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Sag doch mal wo Du das Headset überhaupt eingebaut hast? Ein älteres Torque? mit welcher Gabel und was für einen Lenkwinkel hat das?



einfach in dem thread eine seite zurück blättern:



monkey10 schrieb:


> marx. schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...nächste woche sollte er rausgehen...
> ...





marx. schrieb:


> soll in ein torque es von 2009.
> 
> paar fotos sollten drin sein


----------



## aibeekey (30. Oktober 2013)

so hier die bilder. 

fahrtest folgt dann hoffentlich am wochenende.



LANDOs schrieb:


> Sag doch mal wo Du das Headset überhaupt eingebaut hast? Ein älteres Torque? mit welcher Gabel und was für einen Lenkwinkel hat das?



torque es von 2009. Domain U-Turn mit smubob hülse auf 180mm getravelt. die hülse werd ich aber nun wohl wieder ausbauen.

Lenkwinkel original: 67,5°
mit hülse (also 180mm gabel statt 160er) : ~66,5°

also sollte ich nun mit der original 160mm gabel bei ~65,5° landen


----------



## LANDOs (2. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich will nicht nerven aber ein Foto direkt von der Seite, wo man das ganze Bike sehen könnte, wäre sehr schön...


----------



## SteveOh (2. November 2013)

Hier mal eine Seiten Ansicht,  Serie hat das ES 9.0 67, 3 Grad gehabt,  auf dem Bild inklu der excenter Buchsen 65,3 Grad. Gruß


----------



## FeliXtreme (3. November 2013)

Hey Steve, wo und welche die exzentrischen Buchsen hast fürs ES gekauft?
Welches Works Components Headset hast du fürs ES gekauft?


Wie fährt sich die Kombi? Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich die 160er durch eine 180er statt dem WC ersetzen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveOh (4. November 2013)

Das verbaute headset hab ich weiter oben beschrieben.  Zu den Buchsen: such einfach mal in der "bucht" nach "Dämpferbuchsen exzentrisch", der baut dir die nach Maß für einen fairen Kurs.  Gruß


----------



## monkey10 (5. November 2013)

marx. schrieb:


> nach einiger fummeleimit diversen fäden zur ausrichtung hat es eigentlich recht gut geklappt. methode war hammer und holz



haben mit gummi-hammer & holz aber auch adäquatem einpress-werkzeug gearbeitet. leider beim ausschlagen des unteren IS-lagers des originalen acros-steuersatzes das *lager zerstört* 

auch ist es während des einpressens bei der unteren EC-schale unabsichtlich zu einer leichten abweichung des winkels (ca 1mm) gekommen. aber rausschlagen wollten wir die schale nicht mehr und ein befreundeter techniker & bikebastler meint, dass wäre nicht so schlimm.

hat wer eine ahnung wo man günstig ein unteres ersatzlager für das acros-headset bekommt. kann ja nicht schaden einen zweiten funktionierenden steuersatz für das torque zu haben 



marx. schrieb:


> schaftlänge hat geraaade so gereicht. aber auch nur deswegen, weil die works components abdeckkappe hoch genug ist, um den spacer obsolet zu machen



bei mir ist sich der 1° (bzw real 1.5°) winkelsteuersatz auch gerade mal ausgegangen mit meiner schaftlänge. 

fahre jetzt daher ebenso ohne spacer zwischen steuersatz und vorbau. was aber konstruktionsbedingt bei meinem steuersatz (oben ZS44) dazu führt, dass jetzt *bei starkem lenkereinschlag die shifter bzw bremshebel mit dem oberrohr kollidieren* 

also entweder muss ich die schrauben wieder so locker machen, dass sich im falle eines kontakts shifter & bremshebeln verdrehen. ist aber bei ruppigen bikepark-sessions IMHO recht unangenehm. oder ich finde irgendwelche anschlagbegrenzer für SC-gabeln. hat dazu jemand einen tipp?

hab von trickstuff etwas gefunden, jedoch möchte ich nicht den gerade eingebauten winkelsteuersatz gegen einen normalen tauschen 

http://www.trickstuff.de/de/products/tricksatz_KL.php
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22037_Tricksatz-Steuersatz-Ahead---Auslaufmodell-.html?xtcr=13&xtmcl=trickstuff



marx. schrieb:


> habt ihr diesen silbernen ring oben zusätzlich montiert? der is so dünn, dass ich irgendwie keinerlei unterschied mit/ohne bemerkt hätte. hab ihn nun weggelassen...



der schmale silberne ring dient dazu druck aufzubauen, falls die obere steuersatz-teil (bei mir ZS, bei dir EC) nicht perfekt zu dem darüberliegenden teil abschließt. bei mir war er notwendig, sonst hätte ich leichtes spiel beim steuersatz. wenn du kein spiel hast, wirst du ihn IMHO auch nicht unbedingt brauchen...



marx. schrieb:


> fotos gibts morgen



auch von mir kommen fotos erst später. aber schon in der werkstatt wirkt die front bzw der LW ganz anders als vorher. kein vergleich zu dem eindruck, den ich nach einbau meiner offset-buchsen hatte.

theoretische geometrie-änderung:

LENKWINKEL: 66.1 (original torque 2011) - 0.5 (offset-buchsen) - 1.5 (winkelsteuersatz) = 64.1°

mit einem winkelvermesssungstool von einem händler wurden aber 65° gemessen, was mir realistischer vorkommt. bzw hatte ich den verdacht, dass mein LW steiler war als die von canyon angegebenen 66.1°

RADSTAND: vergrößerung um 1.5cm auf 1165mm bei meinem torque 2011 in "L"

angaben von canyon waren 1158mm, gemessen mit massband ca 1150mm. die neuen torque EX haben laut canyon einen größeren radstand/reach/oberrohrlänge

TRETLAGER: zuerst durch die offset-buchsen um ca 5mm abgesenkt, jetzt baubedingt v.a. durch die untere 13mm EC-schale leider wieder angehoben - ist irgendwo um die 360mm 

dadurch und wegen den offset-buchsen ist theoretisch auch der ohnehin suboptimale sitzwinkel etwas flacher geworden

STACK: theoretisch ziemlich gleich, da zwar die 13mm des EC unter dem steuerrohr dazu kommen, aber 14mm spacer wegfallen

REACH: theoretisch noch kürzer 

bin schon sehr gespannt wie sich der umbau in der praxis anfühlt. leider hat maribor heute bekannt gegeben den bikepark für die saison 2013 zu schließen, somit wird sich erstmal nur eine probefahrt am trail ausgehen. wird wohl etwas dauern um sich daran zu gewöhnen bzw das potential auszschöpfen. interessanterweise ist der SAG der gabel viel geringer als vorher, was sich natürlich durch den geringeren druck am VR aufgrund der geo-änderung erklärt. somit muss ich auch wieder das optimale setup finden...


----------



## SteveOh (5. November 2013)

monkey10 schrieb:


> theoretische geometrie-änderung:
> 
> LENKWINKEL: 66.1 (original torque 2011) - 0.5 (offset-buchsen) - 1.5 (winkelsteuersatz) = 64.1°
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank,
schön dass es auch bei dir geklappt hat!
Interessant finde ich die Winkelmessung deines Händlers, wie misst so ein Gerät aus, hat der Reifendruck und der Reifentyp ( V/H) keinen Einfluss darauf?
Zur Tretlagerhöhe:
Ich hatte gerechnet dass die Höhe sich nicht groß unterscheidet, da der flachere Winkel den Steurkopf wieder tiefer kommen lässt und so die 13mm des Headset (nahezu) ausgleicht. 
Bin mal auf deine Testfahrt gespannt, zumindest ich bekam das Grinsen nicht aus den Backen 
Gruß


----------



## rzOne20 (10. November 2013)

funkt das bei liteville 301 mk 8 auch? kennt sich da wer aus?


----------



## monkey10 (14. November 2013)

ergänzend zu meinem beitrag über meinen winkelsteuersatz von work components:

LIEFERUMFANG:
neben dem steuersatz wird auch eine ahead-kappe mit schraube mitgeliefert. die teile wirken hochwertig und genau gefertigt, was sich beim einpressvorgang sowie ersten fahreindrücke bestätigt






EINBAU:
davon gibt es leider keine fotos, da wir spätabends bei schlechtem foto-licht gearbeitet haben. unterstützt hat mich ein erfahrener bike-bastler mit gut ausgerüsteter werkstatt

nicht nur uns ist beim ausbau das untere lagers kaputt gegangen, was im nachhinein ein argument wäre den aus- und einbau in einem bike-shop machen zu lassen, da diese dann die defekten teile ersetzen müssen

meiner meinung nach ist die einbau-anleitung mangelhaft sowie das exakte ausrichten der schalen schwierig. lässt sich aber mit erfahrung und talent beim schrauben bewerkstelligen

die untere 13mm EC52 schale hat einen leicht erkennbaren offset, daher ist die einbaurichtung für einen flacheren winkel klar:






die obere ZS44 schale beim 1° Winkelsteuersatz ist aber die einbaurichtung nicht so einfach zu erkennen, da diese keinen offset hat und nur der äußere anteil auf einer seite um 0.8mm höher ist:






was für mich aus der anleitung nicht eindeutig hervorgeht, da diese vom 1.5° steuersatz mit zwei externen offset-schalen beigelegt war



greyz schrieb:


> Bei meinem Steuersatz ist er die ersten 5mm einfach ins Steuerrohr reingefallen, hätte dann nur noch 2-3 mm "reinpressen" können. Hattest du von Anfang an etwas Widerstand oder konntest du die schale einfach einlegen und hast die letzten mm gepresst?



widerstand von anfang an, die einpresstiefe meiner erinnerung nach ca 8mm. der ordnung halber sei erwähnt, dass es sich bei greyz um cannondale claymore handelte

da ich auch offset-buchsen eingebaut habe, sollte mein lenkwinkel theoretisch sogar 64.1° sein:






gemessen wurde in einem bike-shop mit einem winkelvermessungs-tool 65°. im vergleich mit dem YT wicked 170 (2012), bei dem ein LW von 65° angegeben wird sehen beide lenkwinkel ziemlich gleich aus:






Erste Fahreindrücke:
Da leider letzte Woche auch der Bikepark in Maribor dicht gemacht hat, habe ich die letzten schönen Herbsttage genutzt um auf mir bekannten Hometrails mit unterschiedlichen Sektionen das neue Setup zu testen.











FAZIT:
Hat sich gut angefühlt, aber um ehrlich zu sein nicht wirklich großartig anders. Vielleicht ist das aber ein ähnlicher Effekt wie auch damals als ich vom 720mm Lenker auf den 785mm gewechstelt habe. Richtig aufgefallen ist es mir, als ich nach Wochen mit einem Freund das Bike getauscht habe, der meinen alten 720mm Lenker montiert hatte

Bin schon gespannt auf Bikepark und richtiges Vertriden. Aber das wird wohl wahrscheinlich erst wieder 2014 möglich sein...


----------



## fuschnick (18. November 2013)

super.. danke für den tollen Bericht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (19. November 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Immer noch keine Antwort...


 
Seit Wochen ist das Headset: "*This item is currently out of stock, please contact us for futher details"*


Angeblich sollte es schon vor einigen Wochen wieder lieferbar sein. Irgendwie sind die Leute  oder besser *der Eine* von Works Components wohl etwas überfordert.


----------



## LANDOs (21. November 2013)

Hallo

geht denn im Nerve AM wirklich kein 1,5° WC Steuersatz? Dieser wäre laut Shop Info lieferbar jedoch braucht dieser einen 12 mm längeren Gabelschaft...

Irgendwie kommt Work Components nicht aus dem Quark...




martin82 schrieb:


> So, vor einer knappen Woche hab ich den 1° WC Steuersatz ins Nerve AM meiner Freundin eingebaut. Vorher war ein Acros AiX-03 drinnen 15mm Spacer zwischen dem Vorbau drauf. Ein 1,5° wäre wohl zu lange gewesen.
> Noch kurz vorarb: bin kein Ingenieur, habe keinen Plan von Maschinenbau etc. bitte berücksichtigen ;-)
> Steuersatz wirkt hochwertig gefertigt, rein optisch keinerlei Mängel, die Industrielager waren bereits eingesteckt oder gepresst. Ausrichtung im Steuerrohr mittels von der Sattelstütze nach vorne gespannter Schnur, Markierung mit Bleistift. Dann mit einem Carosseriehammer aus Kunststoff reingehauen. Ging ohne Probleme oder Verkanten. Konusring auf die Gabel drauf, nochmal schön gefettet und fertig. Die angegebenen 8mm Einpresstiefe der unteren Schale müssten hinkommen, habs allerdings nicht nachgemessen.
> Nach dem Einbau läuft das Lager tadellos. Kein Spiel, kein Knacken. Die Lenkwinkeländerung sieht man (finde ich), und spürt man auch (finde ich...). Bin auch ein wenig damit unterwegs gewesen. Da meine Freundin eher zart unterwegs ist mach ich mir wenig Sorgen dass es Probleme mit dem Steuerrohr gibt.
> ...


----------



## monkey10 (21. November 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> geht denn im Nerve AM wirklich kein 1,5° WC Steuersatz?





wie kommst du darauf? besonders nachdem du ja den beitrag und fotos von martin82 gefunden hast, der diesen in ein nerve AM eingebaut hat?



LANDOs schrieb:


> 12 mm längeren Gabelschaft



das liegt daran, dass unter dem steuerrohr eine EC52-Schale einpressen musst, die 13mm herausragt. Findest du alles in diesem Thread sowie auf der Homepage von Works Components...

Bei mir hat das geklappt, da Canyon mein Bike mit 15mm Spacern zwischen Steuerrohr und Vorbau geliefert hat. Diese Spacer hab ich weg gelassen und dadurch für die 13mm Schale Platz geschaffen


----------



## LANDOs (21. November 2013)

Hi, es gibt wohl ein Missverständnis:

martin82 hat auch nur den 1° WC Steuersatz oder übersehe ich etwas?

*"So, vor einer knappen Woche hab ich den 1° WC Steuersatz ins Nerve AM  meiner Freundin eingebaut. Vorher war ein Acros AiX-03 drinnen 15mm  Spacer zwischen dem Vorbau drauf. Ein 1,5° wäre wohl zu lange gewesen."*


----------



## aibeekey (21. November 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> ....



wieviel schaft der 1,5° steuersatz braucht steht doch auch auf der homepage? versteh deine frage nicht. (falls es da was zu verstehen gibt)
13mm unten + 10mm oben = 23mm schaft notwendig.

wenn dein schaft lang genug ist funktioniert es...


----------



## LANDOs (21. November 2013)

ja super, dann müssen jetzt 23mm als Spacer vorliegen und bei meinem Nerve AM 2011 sind es wirklich allerhöchstens 16 mm...

Vorbau hat eine Klemmhöhe von 42 mm

Also letzte Möglichkeit: Vorbau ändern auf höchstens 35 mm Klemmhöhe...






http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1871/a64991/menace-os-vorbau-weiss.html


----------



## aibeekey (21. November 2013)

syntace megaforce hat 30mm.

der alte spank spike is auch recht flach.

außerdem muss ja nicht über die ganze länge geklemmt werden. solange der schaft bis zur oberen schraube geht is alles gut.

und je nachdem wie hoch die abdeckkappe deines aktuellen steuersatzes baut geht auch noch was. die beim works components hat 5mm. wenn deine grad höher baut, holst du da auch noch was raus.


----------



## monkey10 (21. November 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hi, es gibt wohl ein Missverständnis:
> 
> martin82 hat auch nur den 1° WC Steuersatz oder übersehe ich etwas?
> 
> *"So, vor einer knappen Woche hab ich den 1° WC Steuersatz ins Nerve AM  meiner Freundin eingebaut. Vorher war ein Acros AiX-03 drinnen 15mm  Spacer zwischen dem Vorbau drauf. Ein 1,5° wäre wohl zu lange gewesen."*



ich habe tatsächlich das gefühl, dass du etwas übersehen hast bzw kommt mir vor, dass du die entsprechende produktseiten der winkelsteuersätze für das canyon auf der works components homepage noch nicht (genau) durchgelesen zu haben scheinst 

- mit dem 1.0° winkelsteuersatz bewirkst du *real 1.5°* LW änderung
- mit dem 1.5° winkelsteuersatz bewirkst du *real 2.0°* LW änderung



LANDOs schrieb:


> dann müssen jetzt 23mm als Spacer vorliegen und bei meinem Nerve AM 2011 sind es wirklich allerhöchstens 16 mm...



die bauhöhe des 1° (real 1.5°) benötigt 13mm mehr platz, das sollte sich auf jeden fall ausgehen und bewirkt IMHO auch eine brauchbare geometrie veränderung. zur not kannst ja auch so wie ich offset-buchsen einbauen, die den LW um weitere 0.5° abflachen sowie das tretlager um 5mm absenken (beim torque & nerve AM kein nachteil).

sieht bei mir dann so aus:






wirkt meiner meinung nach auch mit dem "kleinere" winkelsteuersatz deutlich flacher 



LANDOs schrieb:


> Vorbau hat eine Klemmhöhe von 42 mm
> 
> Also letzte Möglichkeit: Vorbau ändern auf höchstens 35 mm Klemmhöhe...



auch hier hast du bessere möglichkeiten, z.B. gibt es den syntace flatforce, der nicht nur eine extreme niedrige *mindesteinstecktiefe von 22mm* hat, sondern mit dem du die durch die EC-schalen hohe front auch wieder etwas tiefer bekommst. falls du es vorne gerne sehr hoch hast, kannst du ihn ja verkehrt herum einbauen:

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2623









LG


----------



## --Freeride-- (22. November 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> ja super, dann müssen jetzt 23mm als Spacer vorliegen und bei meinem Nerve AM 2011 sind es wirklich allerhöchstens 16 mm...
> 
> Vorbau hat eine Klemmhöhe von 42 mm
> 
> ...



Hab beim 2011er Nerve AM die Gabel gegen eine 160mm Lyrik getauscht. 2cm mehr Einbauhöhe, dadurch wird der Winkel auch 1Grad flacher. Das fährt sich absolut traumhaft, würde ich wieder genauso machen anstatt einem Winkelsteuersatz!


----------



## grey (22. November 2013)

Nachteile im Vergleich zu Angleset:
- Front kommt um 2cm höher 
- Tretlager kommt noch höher.
- Sitzwinkel wird genauso flacher wie der Steuerrohrwinkel.... (müssten dann 71° sein,  pfuh)


Wenn man es stelziger will, ist eine lange Gabel reinhauen sicher eine gute Option. Ansonsten muss man halt überlegen in welche Richtung man mit einem Rad gehen will. Pauschallösung ist eine (zu) lange Gabel keine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --Freeride-- (22. November 2013)

greyz schrieb:


> Nachteile im Vergleich zu Angleset:
> - Front kommt um 2cm höher
> - Tretlager kommt noch höher.
> - Sitzwinkel wird genauso flacher wie der Steuerrohrwinkel.... (müssten dann 71° sein,  pfuh)
> ...



Es geht hier geziehlt um das Nerve AM 2011, das hat ein super tiefes Tretlager, so dass man ständig aufsetzt. Das ist von stelzig sehr weit entfernt... 
Also sicher keine Pauschal Empfehlung für alle Räder.

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass die längere Gabel dem Nerve sehr gut tut. Die Lyrik ist zudem noch steifer und hat 1cm mehr Federweg. Das fährt sich wie ein anderes Bike im Vergleich zu vorher. Den Sitzwinkel hab ich ausgeglichen indem ich den Sattel etwas nach vorne geschoben habe, unter dem Vorbau hab ich einen Spacer rausgenommen.

Mit dem Winkelsteuersatz kommst Du auch immer 10mm vorne hoch, da er höher baut.


----------



## grey (22. November 2013)

Der flachere Winkel senkt das ganze aber wieder ab, das ist so nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## --Freeride-- (22. November 2013)

greyz schrieb:


> Der flachere Winkel senkt das ganze aber wieder ab, das ist so nicht vergleichbar.



Wie auch immer, hast Du ein nerve AM? Wenn nein brauchen wir hier nicht weiterreden oder?


----------



## grey (22. November 2013)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, hast Du ein nerve AM? Wenn nein brauchen wir hier nicht weiterreden oder?



Im Gegensatz zu dir hab ich allerdings wenigstens ein WC Angleset und verbiete niemanden den Mund auch wenn er noch so viel Unsinn von sich geben mag.


----------



## LANDOs (22. November 2013)

Hier zählen nur Fakten und keine Polemik.

Was kostet eine neue 160 mm Lyrik? 500 Euro?

Kann das jemand mit dem Sitzwinkel von 71 Grad bestätigen?


----------



## aibeekey (22. November 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Kann das jemand mit dem Sitzwinkel von 71 Grad bestätigen?




bist du dir sicher, dass du dir zutraust, so nen steuersatz selbst einzubauen, bei deinen fragen dauernd? nix für ungut.

dein rahmen besteht aus fix verschweißten rohren. zumindest der hauptrahmen. ergo werden sich diese winkel (relativ zur horizontalen bzw vertikalen) auch alle um den gleichen betrag verändern, die können gar nicht anders. wenn du also durch die längere gabel mit der faustformel 2cm=1° einen flacheren lenkwinkel um 1° bekommst, wird auch dein sitzwinkel um 1° flacher.

oder mangelt es nicht am verständnis, sondern bist du nur zu faul deinen aktuellen sitzwinkel nachzuschlagen? in dem fall shame on you!!


----------



## grey (22. November 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hier zählen nur Fakten und keine Polemik.
> 
> Kann das jemand mit dem Sitzwinkel von 71 Grad bestätigen?



Du musst meiner "Polemik" ja nicht nicht glauben, rechne es selbst durch.
Die Seite machts eh wirklich leicht: http://bikegeo.muha.cc/

Die Geo des eigenen Rades sollte man ja halbwegs kennen wenn man sich schon dahingehend beschäftigt. Aber wie gesagt, der Sitzwinkel verändert exakt gleich wie der Steuerrohrwinkel bei Einbau einer längeren Gabel.

Den Reach sollte man auch nicht außer Acht lassen, wird natürlich auch kürzer..

Eine längere Gabel kann sich sehr positiv und sehr negativ auf das Fahrverhalten auswirken, auf die Haltbarkeit des Rahmens aber doch eher negativ. 
Kommt halt drauf an..


----------



## --Freeride-- (22. November 2013)

greyz schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir hab ich allerdings wenigstens ein WC Angleset und verbiete niemanden den Mund auch wenn er noch so viel Unsinn von sich geben mag.


Ich frag mich halt, warum Du von stelzig redest, wenn Du den Rahmen kennst...


----------



## LANDOs (22. November 2013)

Naja, was für Kosten entstehen bei einem Angleset- oder Gabeleinbau und welche Vor und Nachteile ergeben sich? Das sind doch die Dinge die wirklich relevant sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --Freeride-- (23. November 2013)

Genau, ich würde wieder ne Lyrik reinmachen, die Federt viel smoother und bügelt alles weg und ist dazu noch viel steifer. Aber das hängt halt auch von den vorliegen ab. aber wenn man nur auf dem Waldweg unterwegs ist baut man sich sicher auch kein Angleset rein.


----------



## LANDOs (24. November 2013)

Ich wollte eigentlich das Angle Set für die Fahrt zur Eisdiele.


----------



## LANDOs (25. November 2013)

Hi,

die FOX Gabel am Canyon Nerve Am 2011 ist ja ne tapered..

Wozu ist das *1 1/8" Reducer Crown* bei dem Work Component Set und brauch ich den?

Gruß


----------



## SteveOh (25. November 2013)

Wenn die Gabel tapered ist natürlich nicht!


----------



## monkey10 (25. November 2013)

Schade... durch emotionale Beiträge sowie Fragen, die großteils in Beiträgen dieses Threads sowie der Herstellerseite schon erklärt wurden, wird dieser Thread unnötig aufgeblasen - mit der Folge, dass sich immer mehr kompetente User zurück ziehen werden und somit wahrscheinlich weniger relevante Infos in diesem thread sammeln werden 



LANDOs schrieb:


> die FOX Gabel am Canyon Nerve Am 2011 ist ja ne tapered..
> 
> Wozu ist das *1 1/8" Reducer Crown* bei dem Work Component Set und brauch ich den?



wie schon von SteveOh erwähnt brauchst du keinen Reduziersteuersatz (-schale) wenn du eine Gabel mit tapered Schaft hast. Du musst nur die Homepage von Works Components genauer lesen:



			
				works components schrieb:
			
		

> Fits headtube internal diameter - Upper - ZS44 - 44mm,  Lower - IS52 - 52.0mm. To suit  tapered steerer tube forks. (28.6 - 39.79) - Or 1 1/8" with reducer crown.



Weiters:



LANDOs schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich das Angle Set für die Fahrt zur Eisdiele



Naja, du brauchst dich wirklich nicht rechtfertigen warum du etwas an deinem Bike verändern willst.



LANDOs schrieb:


> Naja, was für Kosten entstehen bei einem Angleset- oder Gabeleinbau und welche Vor und Nachteile ergeben sich? Das sind doch die Dinge die wirklich relevant sind.



Fakt ist aber, dass du dir offensichtlich noch nicht wirklich Gedanken gemacht hast bzw etwas selbstständig recherchiert hast, was sich bei deinem Bike ändert wenn du ein Angleset oder andere Gabel einbaust. Zumindest macht es den Eindruck auf mich...

Aber weil du so lieb gefragt hast  welche Vor- und Nachteile sich ergeben will ich ein paar Dinge für dich aufzählen:

*
EINBAU - LYRIK (Vergleich mit Fox32 und Angleset)*:
Wir wissen nicht welche Gabel du drinnen hast, ich nehme mal an eine Fox 32. Die gibt es mit/ohne 15mm-Steckachse sowie mit 140 oder 150mm FW.

Vorteil Lyrik:
+ f*lacherer Lenkwinkel (1.5-2 Grad)* vom SAG beeinflusst
+ *höhere Steifigkeit* durch dickere Tauchrohre & 20mm Steckachse
+ v.a. bei langsamen technischen Abfahrten (Vertrides & Spitzkehren) vorteilhaft
+ sattere Performance bei (sehr) verblockten Passagen
+ vermittelt mehr Sicherheit
+ höheres Tretlager kann bei verblockten Tretpassagen (rauf & runter) als Vorteil empfunden werden


Nachteil Lyrik:
- Gabel ist *teurer* als der Winkelsteuersatz (ja nachdem ob du gebraucht kaufst)
- Du brauchst ein *neues vorderes Laufrad* od zumindest 20mm-Adapter wegen der Steckachse
- Die Einbaulänge einer Lyrik ist viel größer als die einer Fox 32, je nachdem 20-25mm
- daraus ergeben sich ein *flacherer Sitzwinkel und höheres Tretlager*
- höheres Tretlager kann bei schnellen kurvigen Flowtrails als Nachteil empfunden werden
- flacherer Sitzwinkel kann lange steile Uphills sehr mühsam machen (durch Absenkung kompensierbar) 
- Gabel, Front und somit Bike wird schwerer (weniger verspielt)
- Horizontale Oberrohrlänge und Reach wird kürzer


*
EINBAU - ANGLESET (im Vergleich mit Lyrik)*:

Vorteil:
+ *flacherer Lenkwinkel (1.5 oder 2 Grad)* ohne SAG-Beeinflussung
+ *billiger* als 160mm Gabel
+ flacherer Lenkwinkel ohne Anhebung des Tretlagers und flacheren Sitzwinkel
+ *tiefes Tretlager* wird in schnellen kurvigen Flowtrails & Bikepark-Anlieger als Vorteil empfunden werden
+ Uphill-Performance gleichbleibend
+ *längerer Radstand* (Vorteil bei hohen Stufen & Steilabfahrten)
+ Horizontale OR-Länge & Reach werden weniger beeinflusst

Nachteil:
- schwierigerer *Einbau*
- aufgrund der Bauhöhe benötigt man Reserven beim Gabelschaft
- laut Beiträge in diesem Thread sehr *lange Wartezeit*
- *keine Langzeiterfahrung*
- ungewiss ob das Angleset langfristig hält/funktioniert 

Die Liste könnte sicher noch ergänzt werden, ist aber mal grob das wichtigste. Prinzipiell gibt es in diesem Forum schon einige Erfahrung und Infos über beide Varianten zu finden. Auch wenn es Anglesets bei Canyon relativ neu sind, gibt es grundlegende Infos, da diese ja schon länger für andere Steuerrohre am Markt sind


----------



## rzOne20 (26. November 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (26. November 2013)

monkey10 schrieb:


> TRETLAGER: zuerst durch die offset-buchsen um ca 5mm abgesenkt, jetzt baubedingt v.a. durch die untere 13mm EC-schale leider wieder angehoben - ist irgendwo um die 360mm


 


monkey10 schrieb:


> *EINBAU - ANGLESET (im Vergleich mit Lyrik)*:
> 
> Vorteil:
> + *tiefes Tretlager* wird in schnellen kurvigen Flowtrails & Bikepark-Anlieger als Vorteil empfunden werden


 

Kommt das Tretlager nun höher oder nicht?? 

Irgendwie sind das zwei Unterschiedliche Aussagen, wenn ich das richtig verstehe.


----------



## --Freeride-- (26. November 2013)

Das wird etwas höher kommen 2-3mm, beim Nerve AM ist das aber sicher kein Problem... bzw. wird man das nicht merken


----------



## aibeekey (26. November 2013)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Kommt das Tretlager nun höher oder nicht??
> 
> Irgendwie sind das zwei Unterschiedliche Aussagen, wenn ich das richtig verstehe.



steht doch dabei IM VERGLEICH MIT LYRIK 

es kommt durchs angleset nicht so hoch, wie durch ne lyrik. 
warum? 
weil die lyrik gute 2 cm höher baut, das angleset aber nur 13mm höher.

und das nerve AM von 2009 hat ein tretlager offset von -3mm. so extrem niedrig ist das nun auch wieder nicht. glaub ein fanes AM hat im vergleich 0mm oder +1mm

mein torque ES hat original -15mm
das 2009er torque FRX hatte -25mm
um mal vergleichswerte zu haben.


----------



## LANDOs (27. November 2013)

Hallo

ich habe gestern das 1.0 degree Angelset für mein Canyon Nerve AM 2011 bestellt. Laut Rick (entgegen der Shop-Auskunft) sind davon noch einige auf Lager. Mal schauen wie lange die Lieferung dauert.

Ich möchte nicht das Für und Gegen zwischen Angleset und Lyrik direkt beurteilen. Für mich sind einfach die Kosten entscheidend. Die Rock Shox Lyrik RC2L hat eine UVP von 949 Euro...Punkt.. Jetzt kann man zum Schnäppchen Jäger werden oder das Bauteilegrab auf ebay durchforsten. Mit neuem Vorderrad und neuer Lyrik sind dies ...egal ...einfach zuviel für mich...

Momentan  habe ich einen Lenkwinkel von 68,5 Grad und werde auf ca. 67 Gard Lenkwinkel kommen. Das reicht mir und man wird sehen wie die Langzeitstabilität ist.  

*Wie bekomme ich denn elegant den alten **Acros AiX-03 Steuersatz heraus ohne etwas kaputt zu dängeln?*


Gruß


----------



## LANDOs (27. November 2013)

Achja, wie werden sich denn beim Canyon Nerve AM Rahmengröße M außer dem Lenkwinkel (z.B. Radstand und Tretlageroffset) die anderen Werte *in welcher Größenordnung* verändern?


----------



## --Freeride-- (27. November 2013)

Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die Front gute 8-10mm hoch kommt, also alle anderen Winkel werden sich ca. um 0,5° ändern. damit ist auch dein Steuerwinkel 1,5° flacher als vorher.


----------



## monkey10 (27. November 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Für mich sind einfach die Kosten entscheidend. Die Rock Shox Lyrik RC2L hat eine UVP von 949 Euro...Punkt.. Jetzt kann man zum Schnäppchen Jäger werden oder das Bauteilegrab auf ebay durchforsten. Mit neuem Vorderrad und neuer Lyrik sind dies ...egal ...einfach zuviel für mich...



verständlich! darum war das auch ein wichtiger punkt im vergleich angleset vs. lyrik 



LANDOs schrieb:


> ich habe gestern das 1.0 degree Angelset für mein Canyon Nerve AM 2011 bestellt.



gratuliere 

kannst eventuell auch noch mit offset-buchsen arbeiten falls du weitere minimale änderungen des LW & tretlager erreichen möchtest. irgendwann musst du ja sowieso die (ausgeschlagenen) buchsen wechseln. die kosten der offset buchsen im vergleich zu normalen sind etwa gleich...



LANDOs schrieb:


> Momentan  habe ich einen Lenkwinkel von 68,5 Grad und werde auf ca. 67 Gard Lenkwinkel kommen. Das reicht mir und man wird sehen wie die Langzeitstabilität ist.



bin schon gespannt auf einen erfahrungsbericht von dir, wenn dieser auch erst in der nächsten saison kommt 



LANDOs schrieb:


> *Wie bekomme ich denn elegant den alten **Acros AiX-03 Steuersatz heraus ohne etwas kaputt zu dängeln?*



wie schon erwähnt würde ich den aus- und einbau von einem shop machen lassen, da diese über entsprechendes werkzeug verfügen sollten und dir das lager ersetzen müssen, falls es beim ausbau kaputt geht. auch solltest du gewährleistung haben, wenn beim einbau was schief geht

ich habe mit einem sehr erfahrenen hobby-schrauber mit guter werkstatt gearbeitet und trotzdem ist das untere lager zerstört worden beim ausbau. ebenso ist es es marx. ergangen. der martin82 hat dann das obere lager verkehrt eingepresst. du siehst also was erfahrenen schraubern passieren kann, darum würde ich es an deiner stelle machen lassen



fuschnick schrieb:


> Kommt das Tretlager nun höher oder nicht??
> 
> Irgendwie sind das zwei Unterschiedliche Aussagen, wenn ich das richtig verstehe.



marx. & --freeride-- haben es schon richtig gestellt, es ging mir um den vergleich zum einbau einer lyrik. da ich aber nicht wusste was für eine gabel mit welcher einbaulänge im nerve AM von LANDOs eingebaut ist, habe ich diese veränderung etwas allgemein beschrieben

*ANGLESET ALLGEMEIN:*
bei winkelsteuersätzen ohne unterer EC-schale resultiert eine (deutliche) absenkung des tretlagers! das kann je nach geometrie des bikes und subjektiven bedürfnissen als vor- od nachteil empfunden werden

z.B. ein freund hatte ein bike mit niedrigem tretlager, das alte cube stereo mit wotan (160mm gabel) und fand die absenkung mittels angleset störend, da er pedalen im uphill hängen geblieben ist. sogar bergab bei hohen stufen sehr stark mit dem bash aufgesessen ist...

bei meinem torque mit prinzipiell höherem tretlager hätte es mich nicht gestört, v.a. im bikepark hätte ich gern ein niedrigeres tretlager 

*beim beiden works components "canyon fitment" anglesets wird unten eine 13mm schale verbaut, daher keine (deutliche) absenkung des tretlagers!*

für fortgeschrittene:
hängt auch vom abstand tretlager zur gabel-achse ab sowie im fahrbetrieb vom SAG. unbelastet kann man dies mathematisch berechnen, das ergibt bei mir etwa +/- 0mm tretlager-veränderung. bei der messung bilde ich mir ein, dass sich eine 2-4mm erhöhung ergibt. beim fahren fühlt es sich eher an als wäre das tretlager etwas niedriger (wahrscheinlich aufgrund des SAG).


*ANGLESET IM VERGLEICH ZUR LYRIK:*
darauf habe ich in meinem langem beitrag bezug genommen. jetzt hat LANDOs eine geometrie-tabelle von 2011(?) gepostet mit der man die geometrie veränderungen besser beurteilen kann.

GABELEINBAULÄNGE (EBL):
spielt hauptsächlich eine rolle, der federweg nur zweitrangig im fahrbetrieb aufgrund des SAG

EBL Lyrik vs Fox32: 548 vs 511 = 37mm Unterschied

=> hier baut also die Lyrik viel höher als der works comp "canyon" winkelsteuersatz (13mm), somit wird das tretlager im vergleich (viel) höher

=> jedoch tretlagerhöhe & winkeländerungen sind SAG abängig:

20% SAG 160mm Lyrik: 548-32mm = 516mm
20% SAG 150mm Fox32: 511-30mm = 481mm

30% SAG 160mm Lyrik: 548-48mm = 500mm
30% SAG 150mm Fox32: 511-45mm = 466mm

hier wird deutlich, dass sich das tretlager (bei entsprechendem SAG am hinterbau) mit einer Fox32 niedriger sein wird. dazu kann man noch den SAG der gabel nach einbau des angleset anpassen. 

ich kann die gabel mit gleichen SAG weicher fahren, da weniger gewicht auf der front lastet. dadurch sollte ich besseres ansprechverhalten haben, muss ich aber erst im bikepark testen

LG


----------



## LANDOs (28. November 2013)

Uih, ich staune!

Rick hat innerhalb von wenigen Stunden den Geldeingang und den Versand des Angelset bestätigt.

Mal schauen wann dies dann wirklich da ist.

Bezüglich dem Einbau des Angelset würde ich ja gern machen lassen. Ich frage mich aber wo ich damit am besten hingehe.

Wir haben hier kleine Fahrradläden sozusagen Familienunternehmen, dann welche aus der ZEG Gruppe und dann die XXL-Kette.

Bin mir nicht sicher was die beste Anlaufstelle dafür ist???


----------



## --Freeride-- (28. November 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Uih, ich staune!
> 
> Rick hat innerhalb von wenigen Stunden den Geldeingang und den Versand des Angelset bestätigt.
> 
> ...



Kleien Familienunternehmen sind da sicher die bessere Anlaufstelle. aber die sollten entweder wissen was ein angleset ist oder wenigstens zuhören wie es einzubauen ist. sonst hast Du nachher 1,5grad Lenkwinkel nach links ;-)


----------



## SteveOh (28. November 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Uih, ich staune!
> 
> Rick hat innerhalb von wenigen Stunden den Geldeingang und den Versand des Angelset /QUOTE]
> Die Kritiken haben wohl gewirkt:
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --Freeride-- (28. November 2013)

Ich kann auch nur positives berichten, ich hab einen 1,5° Steuersatz für ein Votec VSX bestellt und sie haben 1Woche gebraucht um zu liefern, dann aber statt einem tapered einen integrierten für 1 1/8 geliefert. Bringt mir natürlich nichts, wenn ich ne tapered Gabel hab.

Ich hab dann ne freundliche Mail geschickt, nach drei Tagen keine Antwort. Da hab ich noch eine weniger freundliche hinterher geschickt und mein Geld zurückverlangt oder einen passenden Steuersatz. Ich hab sofort eine Antwort bekommen und 2 Tage später via express aus England den passenden Steuersatz+ einen extra Lagersatz for free in der Post gehabt.

Super Service!!


----------



## LANDOs (28. November 2013)

SteveOh schrieb:


> LANDOs schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Uih, ich staune!
> ...


----------



## monkey10 (28. November 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Wir haben hier kleine Fahrradläden sozusagen Familienunternehmen, dann welche aus der ZEG Gruppe und dann die XXL-Kette.
> 
> Bin mir nicht sicher was die beste Anlaufstelle dafür ist???



ich verstehe deine bedenken. ich habe ebenso nur so nebenbei mit einem bikemechaniker in einem naheliegenden shop über den einbau von winkelsteuersätzen gesprochen und nicht den eindruck gewonnen, dass dieser dies schon gemacht hat od eine ahnung davon hat.

ABER du kannst ja mit deinem steuersatz und den infos im forum zu dem kleinen familienunternehmen gehen, ihnen bewusst machen um was es geht und dass man genau und sorgfälltig arbeiten muss.

die wollen dich sicher nicht verärgern, eher als kunden gewinnen und das so gut wie möglich machen. der ausbau einen integrierten steuersatz hat nicht unbedingt etwas mit einem angleset zu tun, also haben die eventuell erfahrung bzw haben auch entsprechendes werkzeug.

und wenn die etwas falsch machen oder gar zerstören, dann MUSS der shop für den schaden aufkommen! wenn du jetzt noch wenig erfahrung als bike-schrauber hast und auch nicht entsprechendes werkzeug, dann ist gerade der ausbau des acros-steuersatzes sowie der einbau eines anglesets doch sehr anspruchsvoll!


----------



## LANDOs (28. November 2013)

Ich bin da ja sehr flexibel, deswegen frage ich mal: Welchen Laden in Nordrhein-Westfalen kann man als Anlaufstelle in Betracht ziehen. Das ist ja schon ein großes Gebiet und vielleicht weiß jemand mehr?

Nicht weit ist http://www.flatout-suspension.de/ ... Obwohl die ja eher Gabeln und Dämpfer reparieren wäre dies ja auch eine mögliche Anlaufstelle?


----------



## LANDOs (1. Dezember 2013)

SteveOh schrieb:


> LANDOs schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Uih, ich staune!
> ...


----------



## LANDOs (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

wie würde denn der Canyon Service auf eine Anfrage bezüglich des Einbau des Angle Set reagieren?

Würden die mich auf den Garantieverlust ansprechen und es dann machen?

Gruß


----------



## aibeekey (2. Dezember 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wie würde denn der Canyon Service auf eine Anfrage bezüglich des Einbau des Angle Set reagieren?
> 
> ...



erste seite, post 21...

und ob sie es machen würden - da solltest du die wohl schon selbst fragen. aber nach meinem verständnis eines versenders werden sie dir keinen anderen steuersatz einbauen, wenn du damit bei denen aufkreuzt.


----------



## LANDOs (4. Dezember 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> SteveOh schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo
> ...


----------



## LANDOs (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe das Works Components Headset heute in mein Canyon Nerve AM einbauen lassen. Einfach Super, das hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasch23 (4. März 2014)

Ganz interessant

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Inside-Works-Components-2014.html


----------



## derbastian (4. März 2014)

gelöscht


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. März 2014)

Habe mir jetzt auch mal ein Angleset von Works Components bestellt. Ich habe die 1° Version gewählt und der Steuersatz soll in einem 2011er Torque FR verbaut werden. Effektiv sollte ich dann auf einen Lenkwinkel von 64,2° kommen (habe eine 180er gabel verbaut). Da bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. April 2014)

Mein Angleset ist angekommen. Nächste Woche wird er hoffentlich verbaut werden.


----------



## evilMonkeey (3. Mai 2014)

Welche Lager sind den oben und unten verbaut. Bekommt man die auch von externen anbieten. Bzw wie sind den die genauen maße dazu. überlege mir auch den zu bestellen/zu verbauen, da mich die standart integrierten lager von der haltbarkeit einfach null überzeugen.

kann man den dann auch den alten gabelkonus weiter nutzen?(tapered gabel)


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Mai 2014)

So, der Winkelsteuersatz ist endlich eingebaut. War so langsam auch bitternötig, weil es der 3 Jahre alte Originalsteuersatz wirklich hinter sich hatte.

Zusammen mit den anderen Umbaumaßnahmen sollte mein altes Schätzchen jetzt fit sein für die neue Saison.
Bin schon sehr gespannt auf den ersten Test im richtigen Gelände. Heute hat es leider nur für eine kurze Proberunde durch den Park gereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (9. Juni 2014)

Das Torque sieht mit dem Headset wirklich super aus. Hast Du mittlerweile einige Erfahrungen bezüglich Lenkverhalten usw... machen können?


----------



## Stefan_78 (9. Juni 2014)

sieht gut aus   ..in meinem Torque frx hatte ich -2° incl.boxxer verbaut...war sofort viel viel ruhiger und hat echt spaß gemacht.


----------



## Komodo3000 (21. Juni 2014)

Sorry wegen der späten Antwort - ich hatte hier länger nicht mehr reingeschaut.

Bis jetzt macht sich der Winkelsteuersatz sehr gut im Torque. Beim langsamen Rollen und Lenken auf der Straße merkt man den flacheren Lenkwinkel schon deutlich.
Auf dem Trail merke ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so den Riesenunterschied. Ich war damit jetzt 2x im Emser Bikepark und 3 Tage in Bischofsmais am Geisskopf. Dort bin ich vornehmlich den DH gefahren und war sehr zufrieden mit dem Torque FR. Ich kann aber nicht beurteilen, ob es sich ohne den Steuersatz großartig anders angefühlt hätte - vielleicht hat er mir aber auch an der einen oder anderen fiesen Stufe schon den Hintern gerettet. Wer weiß...


----------



## Martin_O85 (18. Juli 2017)

Wie schauts denn mittlerweile mit den Langzeit Erfahrungen aus?
Bin am Überlegen, mir den Angleset 1° für mein 2015er Nerve zuzulegen (ZS44-EC52).


----------



## derbastian (18. Juli 2017)

Die steuersätze von works components sind gut verarbeitet.

Ohne knacken ist das teil jetzt ca 2,5 jahre in einem canyon drin (auch wenn mittlerweile jemand anderes den hobel fährt)


----------



## monkey10 (18. Juli 2017)

Martin_O85 schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn mittlerweile mit den Langzeit Erfahrungen aus?
> Bin am Überlegen, mir den Angleset 1° für mein 2015er Nerve zuzulegen (ZS44-EC52).



Hab ihn jahrelang problemlos im Torque gefahren. Würd ich immer wieder machen, ist das Geld absolut wert! 



BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt macht sich der Winkelsteuersatz sehr gut im Torque. Beim langsamen Rollen und Lenken auf der Straße merkt man den flacheren Lenkwinkel schon deutlich.
> Auf dem Trail merke ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so den Riesenunterschied. Ich war damit jetzt 2x im Emser Bikepark und 3 Tage in Bischofsmais am Geisskopf. Dort bin ich vornehmlich den DH gefahren und war sehr zufrieden mit dem Torque FR. Ich kann aber nicht beurteilen, ob es sich ohne den Steuersatz großartig anders angefühlt hätte - vielleicht hat er mir aber auch an der einen oder anderen fiesen Stufe schon den Hintern gerettet. Wer weiß...



Ich hatte anfangs ein ähnliches Gefühl als ich vom 720 Lenker auf 785 gewechselt habe. Erst als wir nach Monaten mal im Bikepark das Rad getauscht haben und ich wieder mit 720 gefahren bin, hab ich den Nachteil bemerkt .

Gleiches mit einem flachen Lenkwinkel. Ich hatte durch zusätzliche exzentrische Dämpferbuchsen einen Lenkwinkel von 64,1 Grad. Als ich jetzt auf ein Mondraker Dune gewechselt hab, mit 66 Grad LW, war das im schwierigeren und steilen Gelände sowie BPark sehr ungewohnt. Jetzt mit Winkelsteuersatz bin ich auf 64 Grad und alles ist wieder gut


----------



## espanolito255 (25. Oktober 2018)

Servus, 

bin offensichtlich zu blöd um es selber auf die reihe zu bekommen. Ich habe mir kürzlich ein Canyon mit 
ZS44/28,6 IS52/40 Steuersatz gekauft und würde gern es um 1° flacher machen. Nun finde ich nicht den passende Angleset!!!. Kann mir bitte jemand den passende von "Works components" (oder andere Marke) verlinken? (eine kurze erklärung warum es der passende ist wäre auch fein, damit ich eigent. verstehe)  Wäre euch sehr dankbar!!!!!


----------



## lulu1818 (31. Oktober 2018)

espanolito255 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bin offensichtlich zu blöd um es selber auf die reihe zu bekommen. Ich habe mir kürzlich ein Canyon mit
> ZS44/28,6 IS52/40 Steuersatz gekauft und würde gern es um 1° flacher machen. Nun finde ich nicht den passende Angleset!!!. Kann mir bitte jemand den passende von "Works components" (oder andere Marke) verlinken? (eine kurze erklärung warum es der passende ist wäre auch fein, damit ich eigent. verstehe)  Wäre euch sehr dankbar!!!!!




Dieses:

https://www.workscomponents.co.uk/1...set---to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-1834-p.asp

Erklärung ist im Text


----------

